# My Aloe plants are beginning to flower!



## queen koopa (Dec 15, 2020)

Sorry for the bad pics, I had trouble with lighting and all the aloe prawns look the same! Anyways... I have 4 or 5 Aloe plants beginning to flower. All of these aloe plants have made many clones. 1 bought very tiny from Lowe’s 3 years ago, 1 of its clones is flowering also. The other mother plant and clones that are beginning to flower I got for free outfront a neighbors house 2 years ago maybe. I super amazed for some reason, never even considered them flowering. Anyone else with flowering Aloe?


----------



## queen koopa (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 15, 2020)

I just transplanted all of mine and they are a little stressed so they are a bit red. *no flowering here *


----------



## queen koopa (Dec 15, 2020)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I just transplanted all of mine and they are a little stressed so they are a bit red. *no flowering here *


Oh I have a few browns myself right now, hate that stage. 

The pic of the aloe in the ground I pulled from a pot and placed in the ground in September so, really surprised it has a flower.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 15, 2020)

Mine were severely overgrown in small pots I got from others so I’m just trying to revive them


----------



## queen koopa (Dec 15, 2020)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> View attachment 313144
> 
> Mine were severely overgrown in small pots I got from others so I’m just trying to revive them


You’ve got quite a stock. I never thought about cutting barrels to make large pots.... that’s great!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 16, 2020)

I hope the fence guardian is not a bear! Made me have to do a double take!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 16, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I hope the fence guardian is not a bear! Made me have to do a double take!


Nope no bear just a silly little pup


----------



## Sleppo (Dec 16, 2020)

Wow I have never seen an aloe flower, that's really cool. I bought one 10 years ago that turned into a monster producing tons of babies but have never seen this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## queen koopa (Dec 16, 2020)

Sleppo said:


> Wow I have never seen an aloe flower, that's really cool. I bought one 10 years ago that turned into a monster producing tons of babies but have never seen this. Thanks for sharing.


Exactly! Now I know why my neighbor had like 20 transplants outside for free! Tones of babies.


----------



## queen koopa (Dec 16, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I hope the fence guardian is not a bear! Made me have to do a double take!


Holy crap!! I just saw the “bear” haha


----------



## queen koopa (Jan 28, 2021)

An update... they are all taller but not much different.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 29, 2021)

queen koopa said:


> An update... they are all taller but not much different.
> View attachment 316606
> View attachment 316607
> View attachment 316608



Nice little flowers there - healthy growing plants. Must be the rainy season.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 29, 2021)

queen koopa said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, I had trouble with lighting and all the aloe prawns look the same! Anyways... I have 4 or 5 Aloe plants beginning to flower. All of these aloe plants have made many clones. 1 bought very tiny from Lowe’s 3 years ago, 1 of its clones is flowering also. The other mother plant and clones that are beginning to flower I got for free outfront a neighbors house 2 years ago maybe. I super amazed for some reason, never even considered them flowering. Anyone else with flowering Aloe?
> View attachment 313136
> View attachment 313137
> View attachment 313138
> View attachment 313139


Wow! I didn't know they bloomed impressive


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 29, 2021)

Man!
I've had Aloe in pots forever.
I've never seen that.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 29, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Man!
> I've had Aloe in pots forever.
> I've never seen that.


See!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 29, 2021)

Maybe south Florida is too humid?
Mine grow SUPER SLOWLY too.


----------



## queen koopa (Jan 29, 2021)

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice little flowers there - healthy growing plants. Must be the rainy season.


We just got our first rain in like 250 days! Everything loved it, I’ve got mint popping up everywhere.


----------



## queen koopa (Jan 29, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe south Florida is too humid?
> Mine grow SUPER SLOWLY too.


Must be. I’m constantly pulling babies even in January! When I lived in So Cal at the beach they did well from what I had seen, though I didn’t have any myself.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 29, 2021)

queen koopa said:


> We just got our first rain in like 250 days! Everything loved it, I’ve got mint popping up everywhere.


People in Oregon don't tan we rust...lots and lots of consistent rain day after freakin day


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 29, 2021)

Here's one of mine.
Insert your own sound effects
WA WA WAAA


----------



## queen koopa (Jan 29, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here's one of mine.
> Insert your own sound effects
> WA WA WAAA


Ohh... poor lil guy.


----------



## Cathie G (Jan 29, 2021)

queen koopa said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, I had trouble with lighting and all the aloe prawns look the same! Anyways... I have 4 or 5 Aloe plants beginning to flower. All of these aloe plants have made many clones. 1 bought very tiny from Lowe’s 3 years ago, 1 of its clones is flowering also. The other mother plant and clones that are beginning to flower I got for free outfront a neighbors house 2 years ago maybe. I super amazed for some reason, never even considered them flowering. Anyone else with flowering Aloe?
> View attachment 313136
> View attachment 313137
> View attachment 313138
> View attachment 313139


I bought a couple from Lowe's once and gave one to a brother. The darn thing flowered. I didn't know they would either at that point or I would have given him the other one.? But I guess they are like a cactus or maybe there is male and female plants.


----------



## queen koopa (Jan 29, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> I bought a couple from Lowe's once and gave one to a brother. The darn thing flowered. I didn't know they would either at that point or I would have given him the other one.? But I guess they are like a cactus or maybe there is male and female plants.


I’m going to look into this..... ?


----------



## Cathie G (Jan 30, 2021)

queen koopa said:


> I’m going to look into this..... ?


Tell me what you find if you don't mind. I'm older and have never seen that before. Another thing I found interesting was we both bought them at Lowes. It's funny also that the aloe that flowered was a gift from my salesman. It was petering out and he thought maybe I could save it.?


----------



## Jan A (Jan 30, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here's one of mine.
> Insert your own sound effects
> WA WA WAAA


Looks like your plant could use a good soaking.... where have I seen soaking before?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 30, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Looks like your plant could use a good soaking.... where have I seen soaking before?


I don't water them.
I don't even look at them.
The ones planted in the back yard grow better than the few in pots.
They would all do better with more watering. I initially planted 6 or 8 of them to use sporadically as tortoise food. Then I found that my tortoises didn't eat it. So I kind of left the plants to fend for themselves. That was at least 10 years ago for most of them.


----------



## MEEJogja (Jan 30, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> I bought a couple from Lowe's once and gave one to a brother. The darn thing flowered. I didn't know they would either at that point or I would have given him the other one.? But I guess they are like a cactus or maybe there is male and female plants.



The males are not all bad!

I went to fuerteventura once. It is supposedly the island where aloe Vera evolved... an incredibly strange place and a really terrible holiday destination. What I came away with, apart from a bad sunburn, was the nack of telling a male from a female.

Basically the females are the ones with the spindlier type leaves, significantly thinner than the males and more of a perfect triangle shape. The males are the ones you see with very broad leaves and often a bulge between the base and the tip. I always assumed that they were a different species. Males grow faster and are probably the ones you want if you plan on harvesting your aloe. More bang for your buck 'meat' wise.

I once moved into a house with a spare bedroom. The spare room had several uses over time but I never spent much time in there except perhaps preparing a bed for a guest or hoovering. A full 2 years later realised that in the corner of the windowsill, behind the curtain, I had put an aloe plant which had not had a drop of water in that time. It was dark purple and looking very sad but perked right up immediately after a watering and eventually thrived outdoors.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 30, 2021)

Now ive heard it all! There are female and male plants??? Smh mind blown


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Jan 30, 2021)

Mine started flowering after I brought them in, around late December to early January. This was a first time for me, and I've had aloes my entire life, though I haven't always lived in a subtropical climate. I give them a tiny drink before bed, but I assumed it was the shorter hours of light that did it (like with poinsettias). Here's what's left of one, it's so tall I can't even get it all in the frame!


----------



## MEEJogja (Jan 30, 2021)

Armadillogroomer said:


> Mine started flowering after I brought them in, around late December to early January. This was a first time for me, and I've had aloes my entire life, though I haven't always lived in a subtropical climate. I give them a tiny drink before bed, but I assumed it was the shorter hours of light that did it (like with poinsettias). Here's what's left of one, it's so tall I can't even get it all in the frame!
> 
> View attachment 316775



Amazing! Fuerteventura is very dry and arid... I wonder if the incredibly tall flower benefits it by making it more visible to pollinators, or this is just a leftover from further down the evolutionary tree. Here's an image of a similar plant that I have been watching with interest for a couple of years. The flower stem grows 2+ stories tall in a matter of days. One year the flower stem was so tall and heavy it fell over and uprooted the plant!


----------



## queen koopa (Jan 30, 2021)

olstearn said:


> Amazing! Fuerteventura is very dry and arid... I wonder if the incredibly tall flower benefits it by making it more visible to pollinators, or this is just a leftover from further down the evolutionary tree. Here's an image of a similar plant that I have been watching with interest for a couple of years. The flower stem grows 2+ stories tall in a matter of days. One year the flower stem was so tall and heavy it fell over and uprooted the plant!
> 
> View attachment 316781


Holy crap!


----------



## queen koopa (Jan 30, 2021)

olstearn said:


> Amazing! Fuerteventura is very dry and arid...
> View attachment 316781


Bet thats why mine are flourishing... I’m in Las Vegas area. I love aloe.


----------



## queen koopa (Jan 30, 2021)

Armadillogroomer said:


> Mine started flowering after I brought them in, around late December to early January. This was a first time for me, and I've had aloes my entire life, though I haven't always lived in a subtropical climate. I give them a tiny drink before bed, but I assumed it was the shorter hours of light that did it (like with poinsettias). Here's what's left of one, it's so tall I can't even get it all in the frame!
> 
> View attachment 316775





olstearn said:


> The males are not all bad!
> 
> I went to fuerteventura once. It is supposedly the island where aloe Vera evolved... an incredibly strange place and a really terrible holiday destination. What I came away with, apart from a bad sunburn, was the nack of telling a male from a female.
> 
> ...


So from your description I think I have all female. See tons of clones (pups?) from all of them. Do only females have flowers? Forgive me if thats a stupid question. I have a brief understanding of pollination when it comes to male and female flowers on fruiting plants like pumpkin and squash...


----------



## Cathie G (Jan 31, 2021)

olstearn said:


> The males are not all bad!
> 
> I went to fuerteventura once. It is supposedly the island where aloe Vera evolved... an incredibly strange place and a really terrible holiday destination. What I came away with, apart from a bad sunburn, was the nack of telling a male from a female.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'm going to remember that. I kinda thought maybe that was the case that there actually is male and female aloe. At least after having only one sprout a flower in my lifetime. Evidently Lowe's isn't stingy with the females.? I'm going to keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Cathie G (Jan 31, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Now ive heard it all! There are female and male plants??? Smh mind blown


Kiwis are like that too and possibly passion flower.


----------



## Cathie G (Jan 31, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't water them.
> I don't even look at them.
> The ones planted in the back yard grow better than the few in pots.
> They would all do better with more watering. I initially planted 6 or 8 of them to use sporadically as tortoise food. Then I found that my tortoises didn't eat it. So I kind of left the plants to fend for themselves. That was at least 10 years ago for most of them.


You could always use them for a slight burn. That's how I got interested in them many moons ago.?


----------



## MEEJogja (Jan 31, 2021)

queen koopa said:


> So from your description I think I have all female. See tons of clones (pups?) from all of them. Do only females have flowers? Forgive me if thats a stupid question. I have a brief understanding of pollination when it comes to male and female flowers on fruiting plants like pumpkin and squash...



Not a stupid question at all. Especially after I had no luck at all googling it to try to illustrate a male flower.
On most succulents the male and females both flower, and the flowers are so similar it is impossible to tell them apart from any distance. 

It's only the females that put out pups, and your pictures both look female to me (I hope my nack hasn't warn off!).


----------



## Cathie G (Feb 1, 2021)

olstearn said:


> Not a stupid question at all. Especially after I had no luck at all googling it to try to illustrate a male flower.
> On most succulents the male and females both flower, and the flowers are so similar it is impossible to tell them apart from any distance.
> 
> It's only the females that put out pups, and your pictures both look female to me (I hope my nack hasn't warn off!).


Interesting because the plant I gave my brother did have a new baby also. The whole plant was in bad shape. Just replanting it revived it and then it flowered on top of that.


----------



## queen koopa (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh my big girl is now starting. Ive had it in that pot for almost 2 years, it was one of the 3 I got from Lowe’s 3 yrs ago. Throughout 2020 I grew echinacea in the same pot along with a wandering jew cutting. It has produced tons pups (thanks for the new verbiage I learned in this thread)


----------



## Cathie G (Feb 6, 2021)

I don't know whether to replant mine in a bigger pot or just wait and see if something happens with it in it's present pot. Then replant it after. I had something similar happen with an African violet. I planted it in a big pot and it wouldn't bloom for a year or more but it was worth the wait. It shot up 4 bouquets when it finally bloomed.


----------



## queen koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

BigGirl update, can’t wait to see this one bloom. It’s starting out large


----------



## queen koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

And now my 3rd from Lowe’s


----------



## queen koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

Oh just found the pics of when I first got them! May 2018!
May 2018





September 2018



They did not do well in that shallow wood bed. I was a newbie then...


----------



## Ccoleman236 (Feb 14, 2021)

What!? I live in south Texas and have been around aloe my whole life, it grows like a weed down here, but I had no idea that it flowered!!! That’s so cool!


----------



## Cathie G (Feb 14, 2021)

queen koopa said:


> Oh just found the pics of when I first got them! May 2018!
> May 2018
> View attachment 318237
> View attachment 318238
> ...


That's something else.? It's funny how Lowe's aloes do so well.


----------



## queen koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

Ccoleman236 said:


> What!? I live in south Texas and have been around aloe my whole life, it grows like a weed down here, but I had no idea that it flowered!!! That’s so cool!


I was shocked as well. 
Interesting... whats your humidity like?


----------



## MichaelL (Feb 14, 2021)

Wow! After seeing so much Aloe and its flowers, I just have to show mine. I found it in the back of our forest. It was thriving with many little babies. I just had to transplant it and put it into a pot. now I have several huge ones from it and it has a hugeee flower stem thingie. just took this pic a minute ago


----------



## queen koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> Wow! After seeing so much Aloe and its flowers, I just have to show mine. I found it in the back of our forest. It was thriving with many little babies. I just had to transplant it and put it into a pot. now I have several huge ones from it and it has a hugeee flower stem thingie. just took this pic a minute ago
> View attachment 318255


That’s awesome!


----------



## Ccoleman236 (Feb 22, 2021)

queen koopa said:


> I was shocked as well.
> Interesting... whats your humidity like?


We stay around 80% in the summer and 60ish% in the winter I think. I’m from Corpus Christi originally though (first 27 years of my life) and the humidity was always between 80% and 100%.


----------



## queen koopa (Feb 22, 2021)

Ccoleman236 said:


> We stay around 80% in the summer and 60ish% in the winter I think. I’m from Corpus Christi originally though (first 27 years of my life) and the humidity was always between 80% and 100%.


I say our average monthly humidity is about 20% when I look it up sources say 24%. After 5 years of living here I have determined that vegas records their temps a few degrees lower to make it see “not that bad” late May through August. I think they do that with humidity too!!!! ??


----------



## Ccoleman236 (Feb 22, 2021)

queen koopa said:


> I say our average monthly humidity is about 20% when I look it up sources say 24%. After 5 years of living here I have determined that vegas records their temps a few degrees lower to make it see “not that bad” late May through August. I think they do that with humidity too!!!! ??


Haha wow!! I think I would turn to dust after living my entire life in 80+% if I moved there. It drops to 40% and I feel like I can’t breathe. Basically I’m a tropical tortoise.


----------



## Cathie G (Feb 22, 2021)

Ccoleman236 said:


> Haha wow!! I think I would turn to dust after living my entire life in 80+% if I moved there. It drops to 40% and I feel like I can’t breathe. Basically I’m a tropical tortoise.


From what I've read I'm a Russian in old lady disguise.?


----------



## Cathie G (Feb 22, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> Wow! After seeing so much Aloe and its flowers, I just have to show mine. I found it in the back of our forest. It was thriving with many little babies. I just had to transplant it and put it into a pot. now I have several huge ones from it and it has a hugeee flower stem thingie. just took this pic a minute ago
> View attachment 318255


Wow that's pretty neat.?


----------



## queen koopa (Mar 10, 2021)

queen koopa said:


> BigGirl update, can’t wait to see this one bloom. It’s starting out large
> View attachment 318233
> View attachment 318234


This ones gonna be huge!



And there is another flower popping up. Just pulled all the pups and gave them to Koopa.


----------



## queen koopa (May 8, 2021)

MEEJogja said:


> The males are not all bad!
> 
> I went to fuerteventura once. It is supposedly the island where aloe Vera evolved... an incredibly strange place and a really terrible holiday destination. What I came away with, apart from a bad sunburn, was the nack of telling a male from a female.
> 
> ...


Now the flowers have fallen off but some turned into these


----------

